# Als Antivirenprog. getarnter Virus



## LiangZhou (15. Mai 2009)

Guten Tag buffed.de Community,

ich habe nun ein ominöses Programm in der Taskleiste. Jedes mal wenn ich es starte meldet es mir das ich ein Virus habe, scannen sollte usw. Es wikrt auf mich sehr gefaked da ich es nicht installiert habe, nicht deinstallieren kann, nicht in meinen Programmen aufzufinden ist. Und die Google Suche nach dem Programm ergab auch nichts. &#8364;: Wenn ich auf Purchase oder etwas anderes in diesem Menü (Bild 1) klicke erscheint eine Seite in der ich meine Kontodaten eintragen muss...

Aber naja macht euch selbst ein Bild davon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Mai 2009)

Jopp, der Virus bzw. Tronjaner ist mir bekannt.

Lass dein System mit Anti-Malware säubern. Dann kannst du noch die Registry aufräumen, dann sollte gut sein. 

Du könntest das ganze auch aus dem Autostart entfernen. Drück mal Windowstaste+R, tipp "msconfig" ein und geh auf den Reiter "Systemstart". Zieh das Fenster so, dass wir die ganze Liste sehen können und lade einen Screenshot hoch.


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Jopp, der Virus bzw. Tronjaner ist mir bekannt.
> 
> Lass dein System mit Anti-Malware säubern. Dann kannst du noch die Registry aufräumen, dann sollte gut sein.
> 
> Du könntest das ganze auch aus dem Autostart entfernen. Drück mal Windowstaste+R, tipp "msconfig" ein und geh auf den Reiter "Systemstart". Zieh das Fenster so, dass wir die ganze Liste sehen können und lade einen Screenshot hoch.



Okay, danke für die Antwort schonmal. Eine frage: Was ist die Registry? Ich mach den Screen und lad ihn im Edit hoch.

&#8364;: omfg mir fällt auf die Windows Taste geht bei mir nicht. Hat noch nie. Ich habe eine G11 Logitech Tastatur, kein Plan obs daran liegt oder ob die Taste einfcah kaputt ist.


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Mai 2009)

Anti-Malware hat nicht mehr reagiert und musste ich neustarten. Und dieses erschien auf einmal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was soll ich tun!?

&#8364;: Hab jetzt auch noch alle paar Sekunden Meldungen das mein Microsoft Search Explorer nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## Wagga (15. Mai 2009)

Lass mal Antivir Free oder Kaspersky Antivirus oder Internet Securitry drüber laufen.
Diese sollten den Fakescanner erkennen und deinstallieren.
Wenn nichts hilft, ist der beste Weg, Backup der wichtigsten Dateien und neu aufsetzen.

Gruß,Wagga


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Mai 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Lass mal Antivir Free oder Kaspersky Antivirus oder Internet Securitry drüber laufen.
> Diese sollten den Fakescanner erkennen und deinstallieren.
> Wenn nichts hilft, ist der beste Weg, Backup der wichtigsten Dateien und neu aufsetzen.
> 
> Gruß,Wagga



Hab AVG scannen lassen, welcher auch verschiedene Sachen gefunden hat. Anti-Malware checkt noch grade. Aber was bedeutet diese ständige abstürzen vom Windows Search Explorer? Mitlerweile kommt auch alle paar Minuten eine Meldung von AVG das bla und bla gefunden wurde und dann lösch ich das dann immer.

Backup und "neu aufsetzen" = Bahnhof

&#8364;: Diese nämlich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (16. Mai 2009)

Sicherst deine wichtigsten Dateien/Ordner.
Brauchst die Windows-CD.
Hier ein Tutorital.
Sobald man das das erste mal gemacht hat, kann mans spätestens beim 2. oder 3. mal im Schlaf.
Nach dem Aufsetzen eine Sicherung mit DriveImageXML erstellen, und immer Ruhe.
Bessere Variante: DriveBackup Express von Paragon.
Alles Freeware z.B.: bei Chip.de


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Mai 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Sicherst deine wichtigsten Dateien/Ordner.
> Brauchst die Windows-CD.
> Hier ein Tutorital.
> Sobald man das das erste mal gemacht hat, kann mans spätestens beim 2. oder 3. mal im Schlaf.
> ...



Gibt es auch eine alternative ohne alles neu zu installieren?

Außerdem ist der Fakescanner weg aber alle möglichen Programme funktionieren nichtmehr, zB. Teamspeak und ich kann nicht mehr die Systemsteuerung öffnen. Es poppen die ganze zeit Fehlermeldungen auf das dies und das nicht mehr funktioniert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (16. Mai 2009)

Hm, ich äussere mal unter Vorbehalt, das ich falsch liegen könnte, dass du dich gedanklich mit einer Neuinstallation anfreunden solltest. Denn wenn sich nichts mehr öffnen lässt und AVG dem Problem nicht mehr Herr wird, ist einiges beschädigt und/oder korrumpiert worden. Windows ist dann oft schon Scheintod ... du siehst nur noch die Muskelzuckungen ... hatte ich auch mal ... mir blieb auch nichts anderes übrig als Format :/c


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Mai 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Hm, ich äusere mal unter Vorbehalt, das ich falsch liegen könnte, dass du dich gedanklich mit einer Neuinstallation anfreunden solltest. Denn wenn sich nichts mehr öffnen lässt und AVG dem Problem nicht mehr Herr wird, ist einiges beschädigt und/oder korrumpiert worden. Windows ist dann oft schon Scheintod ... du siehst nur noch die Muskelzuckungen ... hatte ich auch mal ... mir blieb auch nichts anderes übrig als Format :/c



Fromat :/c ist nochmal was? :-/


----------



## Tikume (16. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Gibt es auch eine alternative ohne alles neu zu installieren?



Warum hälst Du so krampfhaft daran fest? Windows wird mit der Zeit ja nicht besser.
Ich habe gestern auch mal wieder meine Systempartition überbügelt (Dauer ca 15 Minuten inkl. Windows, Graka Treiber und Virenscannerupdate) und siehe da, Windows ist mal eben 8GB kleiner als es vorher war.

Mach dir einmal die Arbeit es vernünftig neu zu machen, zieh Dir dann ein backup.


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Warum hälst Du so krampfhaft daran fest? Windows wird mit der Zeit ja nicht besser.
> Ich habe gestern auch mal wieder meine Systempartition überbügelt (Dauer ca 15 Minuten inkl. Windows, Graka Treiber und Virenscannerupdate) und siehe da, Windows ist mal eben 8GB kleiner als es vorher war.
> 
> Mach dir einmal die Arbeit es vernünftig neu zu machen, zieh Dir dann ein backup.



Dabei wird der Rechner doch sozusagen in den Lieferzustand versetzt oder? Also mit nichts drauf außer Windows.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (16. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Fromat :/c ist nochmal was? :-/



Sorry, war ein Verschreiber: Formatier halt die Festplatte - das wollte ich damit sagen ...


----------



## Tikume (16. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Dabei wird der Rechner doch sozusagen in den Lieferzustand versetzt oder? Also mit nichts drauf außer Windows.



Nö, in den Zustand den Du gesichert hast.
Mein Standard-Backup enthält mein Windows + Treiber + Virenscanner. Im Prinzip muss ich nur noch die Updates der letzten Monate für den Scanner und Windows dann nachladen.
Und klar, gewisse programme muss ich auch nochmal installieren aber ich habe keinen Bock das Image so zuzumüllen.

Es spart einen Haufen Arbeit und man braucht keine "Angst" davor zu haben mal das OS neu zu machen.

Ein 9GB grosses Windows hat als Image File dann bei mir 3GB. Da passen einige bequem auf einen USB Stick.


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Mai 2009)

Ooookay, danke für Antworten erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joar, wie mach ich ein Backup bzw formatier ich? *schäm*


----------



## Asoriel (16. Mai 2009)

hab eben nochmal reingeschaut (war nicht da). Dass deine Windows-Taste nicht geht, liegt wohl an der Tastatur. Du hast bei der G11 über den F1-F4 Tasten einen Schieberegler. Wenn er rechts ist, ist die Windows-Taste deaktiviert


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hab eben nochmal reingeschaut (war nicht da). Dass deine Windows-Taste nicht geht, liegt wohl an der Tastatur. Du hast bei der G11 über den F1-F4 Tasten einen Schieberegler. Wenn er rechts ist, ist die Windows-Taste deaktiviert



T_T




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Mai 2009)

Dein System ist fertig auf der Bereifung. Da dürfte selbst ein fortgeschrittener User schon seine Probleme haben.
Mach dein System neu. Sichere wichtige Daten auf eine zweite Platte oder einen USB-Stick.

Zum formatieren:

Gehe in das Bios. Beim hochfahren wird angezeigt welche Taste zu drücken ist, um dort hin zu gelangen, meist die Entf-Taste /eng. >Del<

Stell dort bei "First Boot Device" die Bootreihenfolge so ein, dass das CD-Laufwerk, in der die Windows-CD liegt, an erster Stelle steht. Speichere die Bios-Einstellung. Beim hochfahren mit eingelegter CD dann einfach den Bildschirmanweisungen folgen.

Beim dem verseuchten System was du jetzt noch hast, bringt es nichts da noch weiter rumzufrimeln.


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Mai 2009)

*seufz* Danke für die Antwort erstmal

Wie soll ich wichtige Daten retten? Bzw woher weiß ich was alles schon infiziert ist?
Und nochmal für Trottel, wenn ich die Schritte befolge, ist mein Rechner dann leer, also nur mit Vista druff?

*CD suchen geht*


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Mai 2009)

Also Texte z.B. dürften wohl eher nicht infiziert sein. Ich sicherere mir z.b. auch meinen Favoriten-Ordner, vielleicht MP3 Dateien und auch runtergeladene wichtige E-Mails. Da solltest du allerdings aufpassen, falls die Infektion deines Rechners daher kommen sollte. Ansonsten musst du wissen, was dir noch wichtig erscheint, eventuell Spielstände usw.
Nach der Neuinstallation ist dann natürlich nur Vista drauf. Du brauchst dann vielleicht noch Treiber für den Chipsatz, Sound- und Grafikkarte.


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Mai 2009)

Hm...okay ich werde morgen mal meinen örtlichen Computerfritz kontaktieren (Der hat mir den Rechner gebaut usw, wie gesagt Ich und Pc´s, da könnte man gleich nem Hasen beibringen auf russisch die Bibel zu interpretieren), denn ich trau mir das nicht zu. Favoriten kann ich auswendig (buffed,youtube und Wikipedia) und meine Musik zieh ich mir auf einen Stick. 

Sonst noch etwas was ich beachten muss? Achja, wie kann ich mir sicher sein das die Musik sauber ist?


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Mai 2009)

Sicher kann man sich nie sein, aber MP3 sind eher noch am wenigsten anfällig auf Viren und die wenigsten sind überhaupt darauf ausgelegt. Ansonsten musst du auch nichts weiter beachten. Viel Glück^^


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Sicher kann man sich nie sein, aber MP3 sind eher noch am wenigsten anfällig auf Viren und die wenigsten sind überhaupt darauf ausgelegt. Ansonsten musst du auch nichts weiter beachten. Viel Glück^^



Okay, noch ne Frage(Warn eh schon soviele, eine mehr machts nicht mehr aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

): Kann der Virus auf eine CD überspringen? Ich Fisch hab nämlich versucht ein Spiel von ner CD zu installieren. Und wenn ich die MP3s auf einen Stick (Meinen Player) Zieh, kann der Virus da druff?

btw: Glück brauche ich nicht, werde es ja nicht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 &#8364;: Ist eigentlich nichts positives, huh?


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Mai 2009)

Also auf eine CD überspringen kann der nicht, da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen. 
Und das du dir den Virus auf den Stick ziehst halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich. Die meisten Viren haben es nur auf das System und deren Dateien abgesehen.


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also auf eine CD überspringen kann der nicht, da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen.
> Und das du dir den Virus auf den Stick ziehst halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich. Die meisten Viren haben es nur auf das System und deren Dateien abgesehen.



Okay, danke an alle die geantwortet haben, nach dem neu machen melde ich mich nochmal.

omg mir fällt grade ein ich darf dann alles mögliche patchen T_T


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Mai 2009)

Ja das bleibt nicht aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mache mir auch eigentlich nie Backups vom System, weil die meisten Treiber dann eh schon wieder veraltet sind, wenn man es denn wirklich mal benötigt. Macht eher Sinn für Leute die jede Woche an ihren System herrumschrauben/basteln/programmieren und das öfter mal zerschießen.


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ja das bleibt nicht aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Um ehrlich zu sein dachte ich eigentlich an WoW, Left4Dead und Dawn of War 2, aber Treiber sind natürlich auch wichtig ;]


----------



## Tikume (16. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Und das du dir den Virus auf den Stick ziehst halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich.



Das würde ich anders sehen. USB Sticks sind toll für die Verbreitung von Viren zumal Windows per Auto-Play auch gleich drauf zugreift.




LiangZhou schrieb:


> Joar, wie mach ich ein Backup bzw formatier ich? *schäm*


Formatieren kannst Du normal von Linux/Windows Boot CD.
Für Backups brauchst Du halt noch ein Programm. Ich benutze Norton Ghost. Das hat aber keinen bestimmten Grund, ausser dem dass es früher funktioniert und heute auch noch. Es gibt sicher schlankere Alternativen.

Von der Handhabung her ist es kinderleicht. Du sagst ihm einfach es sol von Partition X (daher empfiehlt es sich Betriebssystem und daten zu trennen) ein Backup ziehn.
Das sicherst Du dir auf USB Stick / DVD. Wenn Du es zurückspielen willst bootest Du einfach von der Start CD des Backup Programms und schreibst es zurück.


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Mai 2009)

Macht die Tatsache einen MP4 Player zu nutzen nen Unterschied? Ne, oder?


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Von der Handhabung her ist es kinderleicht. Du sagst ihm einfach es sol von Partition X (daher empfiehlt es sich Betriebssystem und daten zu trennen) ein Backup ziehn.
> Das sicherst Du dir auf USB Stick / DVD. Wenn Du es zurückspielen willst bootest Du einfach von der Start CD des Backup Programms und schreibst es zurück.



Was ist eine Partition und den letzten Satz versteh ich überhaupt nicht .-O


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Mai 2009)

Definition:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Partition_(Festplatte)


----------



## Klos1 (17. Mai 2009)

An sich ist es nun eh egal, denn ein Backup von einem total verseuchten System, wo kaum noch was funktioniert, würde ich mir jetzt nicht ziehen. Das macht man in der Regel eher bei einem intakten System. Es gibt im übrigen schöne Programme, wo man sich ein Image der ganzen Platte ziehen kann. Derartiges würde ich mir mal angewöhnen. Wenn dann soetwas wie hier passiert, dann bügelt man einfach das Image drüber und alles ist gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn wir gerade bei Partitionen sind. Es macht Sinn, sich sein System in Partitionen aufzuteilen, wenn man es aufsetzt. Du machst z.b. eine Systempartition für Windows und sonst nichts.
Sollte natürlich etwas größer sein, als der reine Platzbedarf von Windows, da ja noch Treiber und Updates dazu kommen.

Und dann machst du dir z.b. Spiele, Programme und was weiß ich. Daran solltest du denken, wenn du nun eh neu aufsetzt.


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Mai 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> An sich ist es nun eh egal, denn ein Backup von einem total verseuchten System, wo kaum noch was funktioniert, würde ich mir jetzt nicht ziehen. Das macht man in der Regel eher bei einem intakten System. Es gibt im übrigen schöne Programme, wo man sich ein Image der ganzen Platte ziehen kann. Derartiges würde ich mir mal angewöhnen. Wenn dann soetwas wie hier passiert, dann bügelt man einfach das Image drüber und alles ist gut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Okay, werd ich machen. Und ich vermute ein "Image" ist ein Backup?


----------



## Dracun (18. Mai 2009)

jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mal im ernst wenn jmd wie du ABSOLUT keine ahnung hat von dem was er da tut ja ... dann mach dich erstmal schlau belese dich in dem gebiet etc  les fachzeitschriften, ct', die com hat ab und auch gute themen, die (auch wenn schleichwerbung ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) PC Games Hardware, auch wenn es blöd klingt für absolute anfänger die ComputerBild da die solche sachen erklären, udn das Buch Computer für Dummies und Internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Mai 2009)

Hm, hielt ich bis jetzt nicht wirklich für nötig, surfen und zocken ließ sicha uch so. Ich werde mich aber mal schlau machen.


----------



## Dracun (18. Mai 2009)

besser ist es definitiv sich mal mit dem gerät welches man tag für tag benutzt besser vertraut zu machen


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Mai 2009)

Okay

Es ist also unwahrscheinlich das Viren auf den Stick gelangen, wie kann ich aber 100%tig sicher sein? Kann ich irgendwie den Stick scannen oder so?


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Mai 2009)

Klar so wie jedes an den PC angeschlossende Laufwerk auch. Egal ob CD-Laufwerk, Festplatte (Extern), austauschbare Datenträger usw. Das geht alles.


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Klar so wie jedes an den PC angeschlossende Laufwerk auch. Egal ob CD-Laufwerk, Festplatte (Extern), austauschbare Datenträger usw. Das geht alles.



 Okay und wie? Auf meinem Rechner geht zzzt. nichts außer Internet


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Mai 2009)

Wenn dein Virenscanner nicht funktioniert geht es natürlich nicht. Ansonsten kannst du im Scannerprogramm auswählen welche Laufwerke gescannt werden sollen.


----------



## Wagga (18. Mai 2009)

Für Backups empfiehlt sich DriveimageXML Freeware und Paragon Drive backup Express Freeware
1. Englisch kostenlos
2. Deutsch Kostenlos, aber die Personal kann noch mehr.

Für die sicherung aber ausreichend.
Ich kann zur express nicht viel sagen nutze die Personal, aber ich finds besser als DriveimageXML.
Aber für ein Backup reicht das auch aus.
Achtung: Bei Partitionsänderungen (Größe + oder -) verweigert DriveimageXML den dienst beim wiederherstellen.
Drivebackup kann auch auf kleinere Sicherung erstellen und auch einzelne Dateien.
Download @ chip.de


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

So wie gesagt melde ich mich wieder nach dem neu Aufsetzen. 

Ich habe also meine Musik auf einen MP4 Player geladen und wollte sie nun wieder auf meinen Rechner laden. Doch dann meldete Kaspersky (Was ich mir mitlerweile besorgt habe) das auf den Player der Virus druff ist. Also ich hab ihn eingesteckt, dann kam Autostart usw. nach der Meldung habe ich ihn sofort wieder etnfernt. Kann jetzt der Virus übergesprungen sein? Und wie kann ich den Player sozusagen säubern?


----------



## Klos1 (30. Mai 2009)

Schwer zu sagen, ob du ihn dir bereits gezogen hast. Du könntest vielleicht mal folgendes versuchen. Steck das Ding an und lasse dir versteckte Dateien und Systemdateien anzeigen.
Suche auf dem Player nach Dateien wie .inf und .ini, vieleicht soetwas wie eine autorun.ini oder dergleichen. Hau die alle zum Teufel. Dann Mülleimer leeren.

Hast du es mit Kaspersky schon mal versucht, ob er das Ding von den infizierten Dateien bereinigen kann?


----------



## Wagga (30. Mai 2009)

Wenn er sagt als Kasper das er einen virus findet versuche erst desinfizieren wenn das nicht klappt sage löschen oder aber in die Intensivstastion.
Mit Kaspersky AV oder IS bist du auf der sicheren Seite das du keine viren bekommst oder wenn dann das sie schnell wieder weg sind.
Scanne am besten mal alles also vollscann.

Ich stellte KIS so ein das es jeden Mi und Sa alles komplett scannt.
Und täglich die Bootsektoren sowie alle 2 Tage die wichtigste Parition meine Daten.

Gruß, Wagga


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (30. Mai 2009)

Wagga ich finde Dein Scannen Bisschen übertrieben, einmal in der Woche reicht auch! ^^ 

Z.b Ich mach es immer Sonntag Abends wenn ich auf Sat1 Ncis Kucke.


Auf jeden Fall wäre es zu raten Scanne zumachen


----------



## Wagga (30. Mai 2009)

Nutzt du Thunderbird und Firefox kann ich Mozbackup empfehlen.,
Damit sicherst du Firefox und Thunderbird easy.
Ich sichere es auf meiner Backupparition auf einer 2. internen HDD.
Jeden Monat Windows und alle 1,5-2 Monate Firefox und Thunderbird.
Wenn was nicht mehr geht kann ich das Backup vor einem Monat wieder einspielen.
Das Backup enthält nur die Systemparition.
Rest ist sowieso getrennt.
Die anderen wichtigen Dateien/Ordner werden Manuell per copy& paste gesichert auf die Backupparition.
Wenn mal gar nichts mehr geht und selbst das Backup vor 1- 3 Monaten nicht hilft gibts noch das Urbackup von Dezember 2008.


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Mai 2009)

Ich habe den Player noch garnicht angefasst nachdem ich hin rausgezogen habe. Meine Befürchtung war halt das er durch das bloße Einstecken infiziert. Habe dann mit Kaspersky zwei Vollscans gemacht und einen schnellen. Die haben nichts gefunden. Und was ist Kaspersky IS bzw AV?

Datt da hab ich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (30. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Wagga ich finde Dein Scannen Bisschen übertrieben, einmal in der Woche reicht auch! ^^
> 
> Z.b Ich mach es immer Sonntag Abends wenn ich auf Sat1 Ncis Kucke.
> 
> ...


Einmal die Woche reicht meinst du, ich wollte auf Nummer sicher gehen.
Besser einmal zuviel als einmal zu wenig.
Merken tue ich vom scannen sowieso nichts.
Da die CPU nie über 60% geht.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (31. Mai 2009)

Merke für die Zukunft.

Wenn das System kompromittiert wurde, muß es in der Regel neu aufgesetzt werden. Backups sind daher essentiell.

Virenscannern kann man nicht trauen, denn sie kennen nie alle Schädlinge.
Virenscannern kann man nicht trauen, denn sie können befallene Systeme nicht sicher säubern.
Virenscannern kann man nicht trauen, denn sie melden manchmal Schädlinge, die gar nicht da sind.

Man benötigt keinen Virenscanner, man kann ihn aber als Hilfsmittel einsetzen, sofern man weiß, daß die Aussagen eines Virenscanners mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind.

*Brain 1.0 aktivieren.*


----------



## Raefael (31. Mai 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Nutzt du Thunderbird und Firefox kann ich Mozbackup empfehlen.,
> -- snipped --


Moin,

zum Thema MozBackup möchtest Du Dir vielleicht einmal die Forenbeinträge auf Thunderbird Mail DE durchlesen.

//Rafa


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (31. Mai 2009)

Einmal die Woche  reicht meinst du, ich wollte auf Nummer sicher gehen.
Besser einmal zuviel  als einmal zu wenig.[/quote]

Ja auf nummer Sicher du hör mal so lange  man nicht dauernd auf Pornos Seiten Surft oder auf Cracks seiten oder auf, www. Trojaner für Scrip Kiddy oder auf jeden link klickt denn man bei MSN ICQ bekommt Sollte man keine Gross Bedenken haben.

Und wenn man einene Rechten Antirvurs hat, Z.b GDATA Blockit der die seite So Bald was Erkannt wirt das man nicht man sich nichst einfangen kann.


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

Ich scann zweimal die Woche und steht Kaspersky IS und AV für Anti-Virus und Internet-Security? Wenn ja hab ich dementsprechend also AV. Heißt das ich kann den Player ohne Gefahr einstöpseln (Dann kommt halt die Meldung)?

Mir fällt grade auf das der Voll. Scan manchmal ganz kurz ist und zzt. dauert er schon über 7h und hat immernoch erst 1%


----------



## Wagga (31. Mai 2009)

Ich gehe nicht auf die o.g. Seite hauptsächlich nur folgende:
youtube,buffed, wkw, und paar andere Foren.
Downloads nur aus seriösen Quellen wie chip.de.
Ok, vielleicht ist es doch übertrieben dann reduziere ich es.
Auf einmal die Woche.

@Raefael :Ich war auf Mozbackup noch nie angewiesen, ich machte aber regelmäßig Backups die ich noch nie brauchte.

Gruß, Wagga


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

Ich finde Gespräche über Sicherheit ja schön und gut, aber können wir weniger vom Thema abweichen? :-]


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (31. Mai 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Ich gehe nicht auf die o.g. Seite hauptsächlich nur folgende:
> youtube,buffed, wkw, und paar andere Foren.
> Downloads nur aus seriösen Quellen wie chip.de.
> Ok, vielleicht ist es doch übertrieben dann reduziere ich es.
> Auf einmal die Woche.


da denke ich wohl kaum das du auf den seiten Mega Viren einfangen kannst! 

eben einmal pro Woche reicht glaub es mir ich mach es seit Jahren so!


----------



## Wagga (31. Mai 2009)

Werds mal testen, aber ich glaub 2x war echt etwas zu viel.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich scann zweimal die Woche und steht Kaspersky IS und AV für Anti-Virus und Internet-Security? Wenn ja hab ich dementsprechend also AV. Heißt das ich kann den Player ohne Gefahr einstöpseln (Dann kommt halt die Meldung)?
> 
> Mir fällt grade auf das der Voll. Scan manchmal ganz kurz ist und zzt. dauert er schon über 7h und hat immernoch erst 1%



Ich glaube nicht, daß dir jemand eine zuverlässige Antwort auf deine Frage geben kann, außer vielleicht der Ersteller des Virus, sollte er gerade zufällig hier im Forum unterwegs sein. Ich würde ihn anstecken und erstmal Kaspersky drauf hetzen und dann noch wie ich oben bereits geschrieben habe, nach verdächtige Dateien auf dem Player suchen.

Im Normalfall wirst du so dein System nicht infizieren. Eine Garantie kann dir hier keiner geben. Scanne das Teil und dann durchsuch es nach .ini und .inf Dateien. Stelle sicher, daß du versteckte Ordner und Systemdateien angezeigt bekommst. Und dann hau sie weg. Solltest du sonst noch was sehen, was dir verdächtig erscheint...weg damit! Und verkneife es dir, irgendetwas zu starten, was auf dem Player liegt.
Gehe einfach nur die Ordner durch.


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Juni 2009)

Okay, das mach ich mal. Nochmal wegen Kaspersky, merke grade das die Scans von der Zeit her extrem schwanken. Und zwar nicht ein paar Minuten sondern 45sec. bis 5h. Ist das normal so?


----------



## Klos1 (1. Juni 2009)

Nein, normal ist das nicht. Soviel steht fest. Wenn es in etwa die gleiche Datenmenge ist und wir in beiden Fällen von einen Vollscan reden, dann sollte er da ungefähr die gleiche Zeit für sich in Anspruch nehmen. An was das nun aber liegen könnte, ist schwer zu sagen. Es muss nicht unbedingt ein Schädling sein, kann aber auch nicht ausgeschlossen werden.

Sagtest du weiter oben nicht, daß der PC kürzlich neu aufgesetzt wurde?

Benutzt du weitere Sicherheitssoftware, außer Kaspersky, oder hattest es kürzlich zumindest? Falls ja, wurde sie richtig entfernt?
Was mir auch noch einfällt im Moment: Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, daß man Kaspersky auch so einstellen kann, daß es die Scans einfriert, falls ein anderer Prozess zuviel Resourcen braucht und es dann an einen späteren Zeitpunkt wieder fortfährt. Man kann anscheinend auch sagen, daß er ohne Pause scannen soll. Kannst du das ausschließen? Was mir sonst noch einfallen würde, existieren im Moment vielleicht eine größere Anzahl von komprimierten Daten auf der Platte?

Was ich weiterhin der Vorsorge halber mal machen würde: Hole dir HijackThis und erstelle ein Logfile. Lasse das Logfile hier

http://www.hijackthis.de/

auswerten. Gehe zusätzlich noch in dieses Forum http://www.trojaner-board.de/, lese dir die Nutzungsbestimmung durch und eröffne dort einen Thread, dem du ebenfalls sicherheitshalber dein Logfile beifügst. Wenn es um Viren geht, dann findest du da die wahrscheinlich kompetentesten Leute. Ein hijackthis Logfile
100%ig zu deuten ist ziemlich schwer und erfordert Erfahrung. Erfahrung, die dort zumindest ein paar User haben.


----------



## Wagga (1. Juni 2009)

Was du noch einstellen kannst das ist eine Möglichkeit:
Nur neue und veränderte Dateien scannen, dann scannt er nur neue und veränderte.
Da Viren die Dateien verändern oder neue erstellen, würden diese gefunden werden.
Alles was isch nach dem letzten Scann nicht änderte wird ignoriert, das spart viel Zeit.

Gruß, Wagga


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Juni 2009)

Ich benutze keine weitere Sicherheitssoftware und wie man den Scan einstellt weiß ich nicht (War ich auch nicht). Hab den log nun auf der Seite auswerten lassen und im Trojanerboard ein Thema eröffnet.

Thema bei Trojaner-Board

&#8364;: Habs gefunden und so eingestellt das nur neue und veränderte Datein gescannt werden und auch kennwortgeschützte Datein gescannt werden.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (1. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich benutze keine weitere Sicherheitssoftware und wie man den Scan einstellt weiß ich nicht (War ich auch nicht). Hab den log nun auf der Seite auswerten lassen und im Trojanerboard ein Thema eröffnet.
> 
> Thema bei Trojaner-Board
> 
> €: Habs gefunden und so eingestellt das nur neue und veränderte Datein gescannt werden und auch kennwortgeschützte Datein gescannt werden.



Es tut mir leid Dir mitteilen zu müssen, Du hast da immer noch einen Schädling, laut Deinen Logfile.



> O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)



Sorry

edit: Schmeiß Dir mal SP2 drauf und scanne mal im abgesicherten Modus.


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Juni 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid Dir mitteilen zu müssen, Du hast da immer noch einen Schädling, laut Deinen Logfile.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry



Oo Ergo?


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (1. Juni 2009)

Du kannst versuchen mittels regedit den Schlüssel zu entfernen.

BHO sind Schnittstellen im IE, die sehr gerne von Schadprogrammen benutzt werden.

Wenn Du regedit ausgeführt hast, schau unter

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB}

und schmeiß das raus.


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Juni 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Du kannst versuchen mittels regedit den Schlüssel zu entfernen.
> 
> BHO sind Schnittstellen im IE, die sehr gerne von Schadprogrammen benutzt werden.
> 
> ...



Also im Sinne von Rechtsklick, Löschen? Wenn ja hab ich das erledigt


----------



## Klos1 (1. Juni 2009)

Ja, Rechtsklick und löschen. Es gibt bei dem Programm Hijackthis auch eine Funktion, über die du solche Sachen fixen kannst. Nach dem scannen hast du die Möglichkeit.
Mach dann auch mal nen Reboot.


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Juni 2009)

Okay, hab rebootet (Wieso sagt man nicht einfach neustart? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. Juni 2009)

_Hört sich cooler an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Klos1 (1. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Okay, hab rebootet (Wieso sagt man nicht einfach neustart?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wird im IT-Bereich so verlangt! Du musst möglichst immer mit komischen Fachbegriffen um dich werfen, wie Persistenz, Inkonsistenz, Assoziationen usw...
Selbstverständlich darf auch ein Neustart niemals als solcher bezeichnet werden. Nur ein Informatiker, den man nicht versteht, ist ein guter Informatiker.
Und wenn nicht mindestens drei Schnittstellen benötigt werden, um das Gelaber eines Technikers in etwas zu übersetzen, mit dem z.b. ein BWL'ler etwas anfangen kann, dann ist das zu wenig.


----------



## Wagga (1. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Okay, hab rebootet (Wieso sagt man nicht einfach neustart?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist die EDVfachsprache die sollte man ein wenig kennen.
Hört sich einfach auch besser an und ist i.d.R. kürzer.
Und es ist sichergestellt das 90% der Leute einen verstehen.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (1. Juni 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Ist die EDVfachsprache die sollte man ein wenig kennen.
> Hört sich einfach auch besser an und ist i.d.R. kürzer.
> Und es ist sichergestellt das 90% der Leute einen verstehen.



Das einzige Paradoxon ist die Bezeichnung "Rechner" in dem sonst so englisch dominierten Fachchinesisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ LiangZhou
Ja. bitte noch mal Windows im abgesicherten Modus starten und nochmal Hijack this laufen lassen.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2009)

und statt W-Lan sagst du: Wireless Local Area Network


----------



## Wagga (1. Juni 2009)

genau und statt DSL Digital Subscriber Line 
ISDN Integrated Service digital Network.


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Juni 2009)

So im abgesicherten Modus HijackThis laufen gelassen. Hab mal die Logfile gespeichert



> Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
> Scan saved at 17:31:18, on 02.06.2009
> Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
> ...




Wieso gibts es überhaupt ein Fachchinesisch? ,D Will man nicht verstanden werden oder geht man lieber den Weg mit dem größten Wiederstand ( Anstatt ganz normale "Sprache" zu nutzen)?


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (2. Juni 2009)

Weil das so Ist wenn du Gerade was mit Windows machst siehts du die Ganze zeit fach chinesisch, nur Schöner gemacht für leute die kein Chinesisch verstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (3. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> So im abgesicherten Modus HijackThis laufen gelassen. Hab mal die Logfile gespeichert.



Ich habe nichts verdächtiges entdecken können, sieht soweit sauber aus. 
Spiele aber bitte bei Gelegenheit Service Pack 2 ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Juni 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts verdächtiges entdecken können, sieht soweit sauber aus.
> Spiele aber bitte bei Gelegenheit Service Pack 2 ein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Okay, dank dir.Undwieso SP2?


----------



## Alcasim (3. Juni 2009)

Haha, sorry aber wer so dumm ist und sich nen Virus saugt hat es sich nicht anders verdient. Hast wohl was falsches in Limewire o. Bearshare eingetippt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist'n sehr guter Virus und wenn es der ist den ich meine kriegst ihn nur weg wenn du blechst oder wenn du den PC formatierst. Viel Spass schonmal.


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2009)

_Hast ncht´s anderes zu tun als dich über Probleme anderer Leute lustig zu machen? Echt krass sowas.._


----------



## Yaggoth (3. Juni 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Das wird im IT-Bereich so verlangt! Du musst möglichst immer mit komischen Fachbegriffen um dich werfen, wie Persistenz, Inkonsistenz, Assoziationen usw...
> Selbstverständlich darf auch ein Neustart niemals als solcher bezeichnet werden. Nur ein Informatiker, den man nicht versteht, ist ein guter Informatiker.
> Und wenn nicht mindestens drei Schnittstellen benötigt werden, um das Gelaber eines Technikers in etwas zu übersetzen, mit dem z.b. ein BWL'ler etwas anfangen kann, dann ist das zu wenig.



Hehe, stimmt schon, allerdings ist das in jeder Wissenschaft so (und ich habe das Gefühl gerade in denen, die tatsächlichen Kontakt zum normalen Leben besitzen)... BWL, VWL, Biologie und was weiß der Deubel nicht alles bilden hier auch keine Ausnahmen. Wer sich profilieren will, der redet für normalsterbliche unverständlich, Respekt sollte man denen zollen, die das zu übersetzen vermögen *g*




LiangZhou schrieb:


> Okay, dank dir.Undwieso SP2?



SP2 bietet ein paar Sicherheitsupdates, somit ist man gegen einige Viren und Trojaner besser geschützt. War z.B. die Windoof-Firewall zu beginn noch ein Stahltor, das verlassen auf einer weiten Wiese stand und von jedem einfach umgangen werden konnte, so wurde sie nach einigen Updates zu einen Stahltor, das zumindest ne Hecke rechts und links besitzt, über die man erstmal klettern müsste ;-)


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Juni 2009)

Es gibt aber doch noch neuere SP´s, heißt das es gibt in der Angelegenheit eine Rückentwicklung oder wie? Werde es mir aber dann mal laden.

Und zur Sprache: Es erscheint einem halt so, das die Fachbegriffe wirklich nur dazu da sind um Eindruck zu schinden. Ohne Fremdwörter würden sich alle verstehen, aber auch keiner besonders sein.


----------

